# JKD punch-bag training



## arnuld (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking of buying a punching bag for practicing punches and kicks. I thought learning in a general manner but then I watched Paul Vunak's Street Safe videos, (which is JKD) and ordered a 6 feet Muay-Thai bag instead, to practice elbow and knee attacks too.

Pual Vunak advises to practice using a training partner but I have none, he does not teach how to practice on punch bag. Can anyone give advice on some videos or you-tube links (of good JKD teachers) for punches-kicks-elbow-knee attack practice using a punching bag ?


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry no links or videos, but just practise what you know and make it efficient, quick and simple. Focus on your technique and build it up so things flow naturally and make sure you're not premeditating your movement or dropping the shoulder.

I personally like the low kick (to groin) and then 1-2-3 combination (or finish with the elbow strike).

Also I think the jik tek (front snapping kick) is an awesome weapon for the opponent who attacks you with a rear hook punch. Try and get that into your regime also maybe?



Good luck.


----------



## K831 (Oct 27, 2009)

You may find these helpful. Everything in these vids is either being demonstrated on a bag, or could be done on a bag. Most of these have good explanations as well. 


lots of stuff on youtube that you can practice on your heavy bag...I like the execution on some, others not so much, but that is up to you.


----------



## arnuld (Oct 29, 2009)

Laoshi77 said:


> Sorry no links or videos, but just practise what you know and make it efficient, quick and simple. Focus on your technique and build it up so things flow naturally and make sure you're not premeditating your movement or dropping the shoulder.



I understand premeditating movement but what you mean by dropping the shoulder ?



Laoshi77 said:


> I personally like the low kick (to groin) and then 1-2-3 combination (or finish with the elbow strike).
> 
> Also I think the jik tek (front snapping kick) is an awesome weapon for the opponent who attacks you with a rear hook punch. Try and get that into your regime also maybe?



While I don't know  what is jik-tek and what is a rear-hook, I will find them using Google and try practicing them.

I do get your point of simplicity, efficiency and quickness in training, I learned that from Street Safe series of Paul Vunak.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 29, 2009)

arnuld said:


> I understand premeditating movement but what you mean by dropping the shoulder ?


Just so that you can punch without telegraphing movement; it has to be natural. Don't hunch your shoulders and just relax.



arnuld said:


> While I don't know what is jik-tek and what is a rear-hook, I will find them using Google and try practicing them.


 
Here is Bruce Lee doing the front snapping kick (kit tek) 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_z3sbklecSxA/RkHepsesGOI/AAAAAAAAAg8/GFoVEqooryE/s320/JeetKuneDo.jpg

Dan Inosanto - 
http://www.hardcorejkd.com/img/dvd_covers/Complete-12.jpg


----------



## still learning (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello,  Just another point here.....Learn to drop your stance about inch or so...or Lower one self....

You will find a little bit mobililty and a stronger base....Practice this...!

Also good to center one self...at all times...kicking and punching...NO leaning!  ...one must find what works best..

  ...Nice thing about a punching bag...NO limits on the power to hit..

Aloha,


----------

